# New P.A. Controller



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got one of these computer/tablet controller mixing boxes. 

http://www.soundcraft.com/products/ui12

Controls mic/line inputs. 
Monitor mixes. 
Onboard lexicon effects
onboard dbx feedback suppression. 
Onboard 32 band eq on both main and monitor outs. 

No more audio snake to F.O.H. only the onstage sub snake. 
I can control it wirelessly with any tablet or laptop wirelessly or direct link with an Ethernet cable.

No app to download. It's software is browser based and part of the unit. 

Realisticly its only 9 inputs. 4 mic/line combi jacks, 4 mic inputs, 1 stereo rca input. 
It does have a USB port for memory stick MP3 playback or for a keyboard/mouse. 

The built in software is what tipped the scales to this rather than the comparable Behringer unit.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations. I find very useful that you can stand next to each musician while creating the monitor mix and actually hear what they hear (with an ipad of course).


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I went a similar route, and ordered the Behringer XR-18.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

dradlin said:


> I went a similar route, and ordered the Behringer XR-18.


I decided against the Behringer xAir series. They are cheaper than soundcraft. However one of the things that really appealed to me was the 2 high Z inputs and built in amp modelling by digitech that came with the Soundcraft unit. 

Plus us at the 12 channel models the price difference was only 150.00(ish)


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Mackie DL1608. Great to see everyone is joining the bandwagon on the digital mixers with much better features.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What will you do with the Soundcraft? With only 8 inputs it's pretty limited.

As soon as I get ambitious enough to sell my current mixer and snake I'll be looking at a Mackie DL32R.

I love the tablet mixing concept but I hate being constrained by not enough channels.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like Soundcraft may be testing the market with the 8 and 12 and then at a later time launch a 16 and 24. It would be a good assumption.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> What will you do with the Soundcraft? With only 8 inputs it's pretty limited.
> 
> As soon as I get ambitious enough to sell my current mixer and snake I'll be looking at a Mackie DL32R.
> 
> I love the tablet mixing concept but I hate being constrained by not enough channels.



Gonna Answer and Update at the same time. 



8 Channels is all we need as a 4 piece Rock band. 

3 vocals
2 guitars
1 Bass
1 E-Drum module.


It also has a stereo line in for RCA feeds devices - cd,mp3,compy, etc
A USB port for firmware and media player as well.

Where this thing shines though is the AUX bus. 
It has 2 AUX/monitor outs that can be run independent or stereo
Also it has 2 1/4 jacks that are designated headphone outs that can be assigned via software to act as AUX/Monitor sends as well.

So 12 in, 4 out is possible with this device.

Myself and the drummer talked about how to use this with his Acoustic kit, The simple solution is this: 
We run his drum mics into a Sub mixer onstage. and then a single line out to the Soundcraft Unit as a main out. 

A little less control but really, after the drum mix is set it rarely changes much




*******Update********

I've finally spent enough time with the device to be confident using it live.
We used it this past weekend at out Halloween show. 

I still brought my Peavey PR14 as a "Just in case"

I set it up as follows:
Mains in mono as usual: 2 15 Eminence based Subs, 2 PR10 tops
4 monitors spread across the front of the stage in stereo: Guitar in the Left channel, Bass in Right, Vox across both channels
1 separate to our drummer for his E-Drum kit and also to his separate vox/guitar/bass mix.

After ringing out the lead vocal mic I activated the live Anti-Feedback system, we never heard a peep of squeal unless the singer cupped his mic He has a bad habit of doing that and I can't break it from him. He also like to point it directly at the monitors during guitar solos and we get a squeal or 2 that's not a pinch harmonic.

The ability to walk anywhere in the Club to adjust sound as nessesary was fantastic
Having it clipped to an iPad Mic Clip was seriously convenient to make small tweaks. 

But the absolute best was saving the settings at after sound check and being able to "RE-zero" the sound system throughout the night to get that just right sounding mix we had at sound check but gets buggered up tweaking and not quite remembering where the fader or eq was set. 

Seeing as this was a 2 day Gig, no sound check on Saturday night was handy was well. Simply recall the settings, quick mic check to make sure all is well, and fire into the first song. 



The next thing about my P.A. I need to address is long cable runs for the Speakers. 
Specifically unrolling cables, having extra to coil up and hide, and then untangling them at tear down and packing them up. 


I'm thing reels might be in order. 
Just not sure how yet.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's always a way to make a mix with whatever channels you have, but when I make the switch to digital I want room for expansion and flexibility.

I was maxing out 24 channel boards and had to move to a 32. It's surprising how quickly channels are consumed when you start mic'ing everything discretely, particularly with multiple keyboards and acoustic instruments.

I'm considering Presonus and Mackie currently.

Why do you need long speaker cord runs? Are you using a powered board?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

dradlin said:


> I went a similar route, and ordered the Behringer XR-18.


Please start another thread with your thoughts once you've got some use under your belt. Thanks


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Why do you need long speaker cord runs? Are you using a powered board?



Nope all passive. 
Passive speakers, Passive mixing device.

The Power Amps I use are Behringer iNukes 7.7lbs Each. 3000 watts, 1000, and 1000 respectively. 
My back loves this amp rack.

Long cable runs are for power amp rack to sub/tops trees and also to monitors.

To run cables neatly to subwoofers and tops and Monitors onstage to avoid tripping hazards, even a 20 foot wide stage can easily need a 75 foot cable to neatly go around everything.

plus coiling cables sucks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> Nope all passive.
> Passive speakers, Passive mixing device.
> 
> The Power Amps I use are Behringer iNukes 7.7lbs Each. 3000 watts, 1000, and 1000 respectively.
> ...


Do you not keep your amps right at the stacks? The longest run you should need is if you use one amp to drive both sides, to get from one stack to the other. That shouldn't be too long unless you're playing some big assed stages. 40' should be lots if you run the cables along the front (not in anyone's way).

I use separate power amps for each side so my runs are pretty short. It's not the cheapest way but it makes for a neat set up. I could use 10' ~ 15' cables. For monitors I generally don't need more than 50' and I use heavy guage speaker line.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Either way, there's going to be long runs. 
Its unavoidable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> Either way, there's going to be long runs.
> Its unavoidable.


10' vs 75' makes a pretty substantial difference in terms of power loss, not to mention ease of handling.

Long speaker cable runs are avoidable and should be avoided.

Just my opinion of course.


----------

